
Ask HN: Simple TCP Monitoring - ccozan
Dear HN,<p>since a few good hours I am looking for a solution. I googled everything in all keyword combination but still can&#x27;t find a very simple TCP monitoring tool, with a REST interface. It seems:<p>- all comercial offerings are total kitchen sink
- open source variants do not have the REST API, and require CLI or some very 90&#x27;s style web cluttered interface<p>Thank you in advance for any hints!
======
chatmasta
What is a "TCP monitoring tool with a REST interface?" Do you want a TCP
proxy, or a system telemetry tool to report TCP related metrics?

I don't see why you would want to apply REST to a proxy unless you mean using
REST to create filtering/interception rules. Using REST for a telemetry tool
might be a good solution.

If you need packet filtering, there are tons of TCP proxy solutions out there.
Maybe try this:
[https://github.com/ickerwx/tcpproxy](https://github.com/ickerwx/tcpproxy)

If telemetry is what you're after, maybe have a look at OSQuery
([https://osquery.io/](https://osquery.io/)) from Facebook.

------
mrits
You might want to look at flows instead of packets. Maybe google ipfix or
netflow for tools. Unless you are talking about firewall or other settings I
don't think REST and packet monitoring would be a good fit.

------
borplk
Can you elaborate on the API that you need? To create checks?

